# Custom Fox Longbow Lost in Thompson Falls.



## DeluxeGoodness (Sep 29, 2008)

I lost my Fox Longbow awhile back in Thompson Falls, Montana. It's been a few months, but I thought I'd give this a shot. I think it is 60" in length, and 54 pounds at 28", but I could be wrong. The tips are made of deer antler, the handle is made of leather, and it should say "Fox" on the riser. It was made for $600 dollars, but it was given to me, and the sentimental value is irreplaceable. I believe the general area it would have had to have been found at would be the Mt. Silcox Wildlife Bighorn Sheep Refuge Gravel Pull-In. Thanx and God Bless.


----------

